# Best handle shape for a large "scimitar" breaking knife?



## Bert2368 (Jan 13, 2020)

Lamson & Goodnow Carbon steel breaking knife, about 11" blade, an ebay find. Apparently not used or sharpened much, but the handle is warped and separated at the front.

Not worried about museum level conserving, I want to re handle and use this for the original purpose. Tired of paying someone else to take apart deer in particular.

What handle shape would any with experience recommend? The original slab shaped scales work, of course. But what might work better?


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jan 13, 2020)

Are you thinking a hidden tang conversion? If you think you'll mainly be using a hammer grip you could do something reminiscent of Dexter-Russell's Sani-safe handle, a palm swell with bolstering at each end for retention. That being said, if you're happy with the original shape (no pressure points and you're not dropping it), simply replicate it in a material that you like.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 13, 2020)

I haven’t used one of those knives, but I would imagine replacing the scales and shaping it like to original would be comfortable.


----------

